# Enormous Breasts Bedbound Woman for 6 Months



## The Space Cowboy (May 3, 2010)

From 



> Julia Manihuari's chest grew to a gigantic N cup after the birth of her third son seven years ago ? leaving her unable to move, The Sun reported.
> 
> "It was awful," she said. "If I tried to get up I would faint because my breasts were so heavy."
> 
> ...



Holy shit.


----------



## Fr?t (May 3, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen

oh wait


----------



## Hand Banana (May 3, 2010)

Man I would like to sit on her stomach and you know...


----------



## Patchouli (May 3, 2010)

Paizuri fans are bound to love this thread.


----------



## Petenshi (May 3, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> oh wait



I don't wan't to see pics, don't ruin breasts with some Godzilla representation of them.


----------



## hammer (May 3, 2010)

and Fox News contributor


I lold


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2010)

That is defiantly unhealthy. Larges breasts can kill you in your sleep. They cut off your air and sometimes, injure your back. :c


----------



## Evolet (May 3, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> oh wait



HOLY SHI-
Thank God am a A cup...


----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2010)

never heard of that before...


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2010)

I would hate to have breasts that size...the pain :c


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 3, 2010)

O_o  Woah, that was...unexpected.


Would be very painful too...


----------



## Vanity (May 3, 2010)

Holy shit. :S So big that she couldn't move? Wow.

When your boobs grow bigger from pregnancy, do they normally go back to their original size after? Otherwise I'd need to replace all of my bras when I have kids.

Since it says it's normal for women to gain at least one cup size from pregnancy.


----------



## Deweze (May 3, 2010)

Evolet said:


> HOLY SHI-
> Thank God am a A cup...



Why would you think god for that


----------



## hehey (May 3, 2010)

Wow, i dint know N cup was even registered as a measurement, anyway, *has Paizuri fantasies*, nice.


----------



## kazuri (May 3, 2010)

I'll never understand why people want super thin girls, but want huge fat sacks hanging off their chest.

A hand full is more than enough for me. Glad she got help, 70 extra pounds sitting on your chest all the time could easily screw up your back, if not suffocate like they mentioned.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 3, 2010)

1  for every cup size.


----------



## hehey (May 3, 2010)

kazuri said:


> I'll never understand why people want super thin girls, but want huge fat sacks hanging off their chest.


Cause its hot , obviously, its simple biology or science.... or whatever it is scientists use to explain human sexual attraction.

I don't know...


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2010)

hehey said:


> Cause its hot , obviously, its simple biology or science.... or whatever it is scientists use to explain human sexual attraction.
> 
> I don't know...



If I were a man, I wouldn't like large breasts. I don't see why they would anyway, its unhealthy for the female notrust


----------



## g_core18 (May 3, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## kyochi (May 3, 2010)

> "Before the operation I couldn't do anything — I just had to live with it. It got so bad that *my breasts were touching my legs*," she said. "I have always had a small build, and the stress on the rest of my body was agony."



;argh 

Do not want, do not want, do not want.  Poor woman.


----------



## Fr?t (May 3, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> I don't wan't to see pics, don't ruin breasts with some Godzilla representation of them.




spoiler tags are optional

So, anyone know Norma Stitz's cup size? Are hers bigger or smaller? Because if this woman's breasts are bigger than Norma's...


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2010)

(?・ω・) said:


> ;argh
> 
> Do not want, do not want, do not want.  Poor woman.



I don't think any woman would want this. She wouldn't be able to breath when she goes to sleep


----------



## kyochi (May 3, 2010)

But really, this could happen to any woman, right? :S At any given moment during pregnancy?


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (May 3, 2010)

Damn, never heard of that before, but thats pretty bad. . .


----------



## hehey (May 3, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> If I were a man, I wouldn't like large breasts. I don't see why they would anyway, its unhealthy for the female notrust


Biology would not/does not care, you speak as if humans have the devine power to just decide what their attracted to on a whim, they don't.





(?・ω・) said:


> But really, this could happen to any woman, right? :S At any given moment during pregnancy?


you have a better chance of winning the lottery or getting killed by ants or something.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 3, 2010)

Glad she was able to get surgery. Now she will be able to really do things with her children.


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 3, 2010)

Killer titties! 

That's not funny.


----------



## Jeefus (May 4, 2010)

Way to big....waaaayyy to big


----------



## Hokuto (May 4, 2010)

Wow, seeing the picture.....i can feel the pain.


----------



## Draffut (May 4, 2010)

Those are smaller than some of the breasts in bleach, and they have no problems flying around.


----------



## Mintaka (May 4, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Those are smaller than some of the breasts in bleach, and they have no problems flying around.


Thats because they are made partly of exotic matter and have effectively no mass.

((the positive and negative mases nullifying each other since they are in almost equal amounts with just enough mass to keep them from floating away.))  It's part of the theorum of gravitationally neutral mammaries within anime.  ((What you call gravity defying breasts.))


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2010)

I love boobs but thats crazy


----------



## zuul (May 4, 2010)

I like big boobs. But N is too much. E/F-cup FTW!!!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 4, 2010)

Good thing that woman got that operation....they were abnormally huge !!!!


----------



## Koi (May 4, 2010)

Could have donated some to me~


----------



## Dr. Obvious (May 4, 2010)

*fap fap fap*


----------



## The_Light (May 4, 2010)

So what happens when someone tops a "Z"? Can I get an Alpha up in this ß?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2010)

HOly fuck!


----------



## Geek (May 4, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> If I were a man, I wouldn't like large breasts. I don't see why they would anyway, its unhealthy for the female notrust



BECAUSE YOUR A WOMAN!!

...you'll never understand...


----------



## dummy plug (May 4, 2010)

was that a world record?


----------



## Quantum (May 4, 2010)

Large Boobs = Nice 
XXXL Boobs = Gross


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

So damn hot.


Must... insert... PENIS!


----------



## Punpun (May 4, 2010)

That's ... so hot 

Oh wait, The Sun is such a good newspaper. Between this and the story of the i*c*st of a man and his grandma. :rofl


----------



## TorQuoise (May 4, 2010)

OUCH!!!! good thing she got some help.


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 4, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> If I were a man, I wouldn't like large breasts. I don't see why they would anyway, its unhealthy for the female notrust



You're not a man so you will never understand. 
Fact is we don't really understand. Our dicks like it so that's pretty much it.

I wonder how big her nipples were though.
One tit f*ck to end them all!


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 4, 2010)

N-cup 

i approve


----------



## Proxy05 (May 4, 2010)

Her spine must be very deformed.


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 4, 2010)

Sekh said:


> Her spine must be very deformed.



Her vagina too if her husband had anything to say about it.
Breasts feed the world! Formula is for pussies!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

I wonder when her porn offers will start rolling in, how much they will be for, and when I can download.


----------



## Evolet (May 4, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Why would you think god for that



No back problems.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 4, 2010)

You know how much pain that woman was in for those six months? And you all are "fapping" to it like it's a good thing.

I feel so bad for that poor woman.

I can't believe the disgusting comments in here.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 4, 2010)

wow that is very bad


----------



## hehey (May 4, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> You know how much pain that woman was in for those six months? And you all are "fapping" to it like it's a good thing.


Oh come on, nobody here is "fapping" to that womans or anyone else's pain. Only to the boobs (in the pic).


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder when her porn offers will start rolling in, how much they will be for, and when I can download.


None now since she cut them off.


Ishinoue said:


> You know how much pain that woman was in for those six months? And you all are "fapping" to it like it's a good thing.
> 
> I feel so bad for that poor woman.
> 
> I can't believe the disgusting comments in here.



The difference between men and women are astounding eh?
Funny that one day you will be penetrated by the greater evil.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 4, 2010)

*Scarey o.o

I hope that doesn't happen to me
*


----------



## VioNi (May 4, 2010)

*...I'm afraid now. Hope I don't end up that way. Mine are already heavy as hell. *


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2010)

Lord Ikimichi said:


> None now since she cut them off.
> 
> 
> The difference between men and women are astounding eh?
> Funny that one day you will be penetrated by the greater evil.



Yes, it is a little sad that people are getting a high off of this. I don't think you guys realize how painful it is, especially you guys. 



> You're not a man so you will never understand.
> Fact is we don't really understand. Our dicks like it so that's pretty much it.
> 
> I wonder how big her nipples were though.
> One tit f*ck to end them all!



Yea, what am I saying, one track mind, right? Every 7 (every minute or so) seconds is "sex, sex, sex, sex" and then after another 7 seconds "sex, sex, sex, sex". Compassion and sorrow doesn't come fast to _you_, does it?

I doubt you'll never understand all the different ways we women suffer and how freely you men get off with. 

We survive pregnancy, the magical period, the possibility of big breasts that can kill, being nicked in the uterus and being paralyzed, having weaker bones, gaining weight faster, hard time getting rid of it, dangers of being pregnant, dangers of giving birth, dangers of getting breast cancer (which, only 1% of of that, happens to males), most likely to get Lung Cancer even without smoking.

We suffer from a lot more, the least you can do is show some compassion. The size of her breasts could have killed her!


----------



## Cozza Frenzy (May 4, 2010)

Oh, good god.  Hell, no.  I'd have lobbed them bitches off before they even got beyond that point.


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 4, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Yes, it is a little sad that people are getting a high off of this. I don't think you guys realize how painful it is, especially you guys.


Let me clear some things up since you wanna take the serious approach.

1. This is the internet. No matter how serious a topic, and this is far from the top of the list, people will take topics in jest. That's just how some of them feel just as you feel oppositely serious.
2. I know this was serious. She wouldn't have gotten them so severely reduced if it wasn't.
3. You must have large breasts yourself to be so fervent. Maybe you should consider reduction yourself.
4. I am a man so I will always be torn on the subject of boobs. Lets compare this to getting kicked in the nuts. You females will never know the pain and often joke about it while that shit is not funny at all to us. But hey, what are ya gonna do?


----------

